# Besos Amigos!



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2007)

OI oi! 

Longtime no looksie!

Hope you've all been good boys and girls.

Been very busy time for me of late...run up to christmas always is for me with my job...for those of you in the know  

Hope to revive some fun times with the southwset u75 crew in 2008 so keep safe and healthy, the happiness part is all down to yourselves innit!

Have a loving and contented yuletide.

fizzer and bombscare (the latter is still tucked up but i'm sure would echo my sentiments)

Besos xXxXxXx


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 25, 2007)

looks like bombscare's let himself go a bit

what you been doing to him?


----------



## Isambard (Dec 31, 2007)

I lovin' the boots innit!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 31, 2007)

Rubbershoes...it's a sign of contentement innit  

Izzy...I got yer postcard gracias  

oh and

Te extraño mucho  

besos y abrazos 

xXx


----------



## Isambard (Jan 1, 2008)

Innit Fizzer and I AM bovvered about it.  
Last night "doing my make up", I played Voodoo Ray just for you.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 1, 2008)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Innit Fizzer and I AM bovvered about it.
> Last night "doing my make up", I played Voodoo Ray just for you.




awww...I got it in my head now  

spookily enough, I was thinking of you when i was applying my false eyelashes ( which was a feat in itself!) and I was thinking how surreal it would be to give eyehugs with them on  

I can't quite see properly today...think I over did the glue...


----------



## Maggot (Jan 1, 2008)

Hola hermana!

Happy New year to ya.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 1, 2008)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Hola hermana!
> 
> Happy New year to ya.



Hola! Qué tal?

Happy New year backatcha hon


----------



## Isambard (Jan 1, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> think I over did the glue...



Stick to sniffing poppers innit!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Hola! Qué tal?
> 
> Happy New year backatcha hon


Tis going ok thanks (apart from being back at work today).

Is there a Kabu this year?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 2, 2008)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Tis going ok thanks (apart from being back at work today).
> 
> Is there a Kabu this year?



I bloody hope so!

I'll check it out soon as...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 2, 2008)

That's weird? The website doesn't appear to be active anymore. 

I have email links with the ladies so will try that...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2008)

Less of those unhygenic continental habits if you please. 

Roll on spring.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Mr.gentlegreen


----------

